# after market cab for ck 3510hst



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has bought or built a cab. I know, should have bought with one. But, situations change and now I want one. Appreciate any response. Hard sided preferred Thanks, Bob


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Field Option Cabs | Kioti Tractors


KIOTI field option cabs are now available on CS, CK10, DK10 and MECHRON 2200 UTV models. Visit KIOTI online to learn more about KIOTI field option cabs.




www.kioti.com













Cab Enclosure for Kioti CK Series Tractors with Folding Rollbar (Requires N1 Fiberglass Canopy)






www.wiedmannbros.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not bad. Wonder what the damages are?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

The last time I checked, a cab for mine through Kioti was about 7 grand.....

Here are some cheaper options......






Kioti Tractor Cabs and Cab Enclosures - Sims Cab Depot


Kioti Tractor Cabs and Cab Enclosures. Tractor Cabs by Sims Cab Depot. Sims Cab Depot manufactures tractor cabs, cab enclosures, tractor sunshades, and tractor cab accessories for compact tractors, lawn and garden tractors, machinery, and heavy equipment for most major tractor brands: Agco...




www.cabdepot.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Would be ten grand for mine! I'm thinking a snowmobile helmet in the winter and a sombrero in the summer!


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks to all, The helmet is a great idea, I use one when I use the snow blower. I have a 
bobcat 763 with heated cab but prefer the tractor, Woulda coulda shoulda bought it with a cab ! May just build one or call my grandson with his truck plow.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

pogobill said:


> Would be ten grand for mine! I'm thinking a snowmobile helmet in the winter and a sombrero in the summer!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

My quote was on the hard cab. Have you looked at a soft cab?


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

I looked at some online, not sure I would be happy, Temps down to 30F below and wind chill under -50F. Worry about the material. At those prices I will use the Bobcat with a pusher or the loader. Son just bought a 3 point and wants me to buy it so he can get a front mount, Just like me, should have bought it right.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Might want to consider trading it in for a cab model. Used tractor prices right now are very high.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Have been considering just that. Nothing negative about the kioti, but the dealership stopped handling them, over 100 miles to next closest may consider selling and buying older. May even go back to 720D, (no cabs on them), Loved that old iron, Only dealer close are Kubota and MF. JD closed so many private dealerships it removed itself from many markets. (opinon).


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What exactly do you do with your tractor that you would need it at -30? If I get an urgent need to plow when it's that cold, I just use the bucket to clear a path til the sun worms things up a little.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Well I guess it is something I have been unable to turn loose of. If it needs doing, get it done. It takes about 2 hrs to clean up with the bobcat, 1 1/2 with same pusher with the tractor. At 83 I cannot set and wait for someone else to do it or better weather. Some friends moved into places where everything is done. Cant see doing that either. Equipment is in shop with 40 degree heat. Clean the snow off and park over floor drain.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I understand the desire to have a cab, I did my driveways yesterday, -20 C and no cab with the snow blower. I'm learning to keep and eye on my flag pole to see which way the wind is blowing before I pick a direction to attack the snow! 
Thing is, a cab would restrict areas or buildings for me to park my tractor, and I do spend a lot of time in the bush during the summer.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Same here, Building I would park with a cab is not heated, but well insulated. I know what you mean about the woods or bush, hard to use the ROPS let alone a cab. Only a rich man can cover all the bases, and he just stays in town and lets us worry about life.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Heat Houser and Weather Brake make windbreakers for tractors, $405.00! Just be aware of the exhaust routing of your tractor!! Not all of these things are suitable for a low mid tractor exhaust pipe, for instance. 
Would be alright for plowing, not much good for a snow blower.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ck3510hb said:


> Well I guess it is something I have been unable to turn loose of. If it needs doing, get it done. It takes about 2 hrs to clean up with the bobcat, 1 1/2 with same pusher with the tractor. At 83 I cannot set and wait for someone else to do it or better weather. Some friends moved into places where everything is done. Cant see doing that either. Equipment is in shop with 40 degree heat. Clean the snow off and park over floor drain.


Problem with keeping snow removal equipment in a warmer than ambient temperature shop is, when you take it out and begin using it, the implement is warmer than the snow and the snow melts and sticks to the implement. During the winter, unless the tractors need some sort of inside work, they are kept outside in my large unheated barn along with the plow and blower so no sticking snow in the blower impeller or the snout and none on the snow plow either.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Heat Houser and Weather Brake make windbreakers for tractors, $405.00! Just be aware of the exhaust routing of your tractor!! Not all of these things are suitable for a low mid tractor exhaust pipe, for instance.
> Would be alright for plowing, not much good for a snow blower.



I have a heat houser for both of my old John Deere's but I very rarely use them....In fact, I can't remember the last time that I did but, I also don't use a snow blower.....We have horses, cattle and sheep so I am out all winter in the cold, ice and snow and every one of my tractors are open station....I am sure that when using a snow blower it is a different story but I just rely on my insulated bibs and an insulated chore jacket and I stay plenty warm no matter what the outside temp is......
I would say that a heat houser would work as long as you were not trying to blow snow upwind in high winds......

What I have seen is they make heat housers for the new compact tractors that have the exhaust coming out of the side of the tractor vs a stack..........


----------

